# remplacement pile mac PPC G5



## Niabruenidan (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai acheté une pile pour le G5, malheureusement, j'ai un doute quant à l'orientation des polarités + et -. Il paraît que cela est renseigné sur le support, j'ai beau regarder avec une lampe et une loupe, aucune information n'est inscrite. Il me semblait que le + était orienté vers l'avant de la tour et le - vers l'arrière. Quand je l'installe de cette façon et que je branche
le secteur, la led au dessus du bouton de démarrage de la tour s'allume ainsi que la led de l'écran, mais je ne sais faire démarrer la machine. Pourtant, en me renseignant sur le net, il semblerait que le + doit être orienté vers l'avant. J'ai donc inversé le sens de la pile, le + vers l'arrière et le - vers l'avant. Je rebranche le secteur et là, je sais allumer l'ordinateur. Donc vous me direz que c'est parfait, malheureusement, il y a un hic, la machine ne conserve ni la date, ni l'heure, une boîte de dialogue me signale que je dois remettre l'horloge à l'heure ainsi que la date. Pourriez-vous m'apporter des éclaircissements svp, merci.


----------



## alaincha (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Une question toute bête:

Pourquoi as tu changé la pile de ton G5 ?


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2010)

Si l'ordi démarre avec la pile dans un sens et pas dans l'autre, on peut raisonnablement supposer que c'est la bonne polarité.
Peut être que c'est simplement la Pram qui est corrompue, donc reset Pram.


----------



## alaincha (5 Septembre 2010)

Le reset de la PRAM, je suis d'accord, mais ça n'explique pas:



Niabruenidan a dit:


> une boîte de dialogue me signale que je dois remettre l'horloge à l'heure ainsi que la date.



Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir jamais reçu un tel message et je ne trouve aucune allusion sur le Net à propos de ce genre de message.

Peut être que si *Niabruenidan* nous donnais le texte "exact" du message qu'il reçoit, nous pourrions en retrouver l'origine.


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2010)

J'ai encore eu la boite de dialogue hier.
Avec un iBook resté sans batterie et non branché sur le secteur. Il était en 1970, et le signale puisque tous les fichiers/dossiers sont postérieurs à cette date.

Si la Pram est corrompue, l'ordi ne conserve pas la date et l'heure d'où la boite de dialogue.
d'où reset voir même le zap de la Pram (procédure du reset 4x d'affilé)


----------



## alaincha (5 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai encore eu la boite de dialogue hier.



Quelle coïncidence !

Mais de quelle boite de dialogue s'agit-il et quels sont termes exact employés par cette boite (c'était le sens de ma question dans le post #4) ?


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Quelle coïncidence !
> 
> Mais de quelle boite de dialogue s'agit-il et quels sont termes exact employés par cette boite (c'était le sens de ma question dans le post #4) ?



Il suffit d'enlever la batterie d'un portable !


----------



## Niabruenidan (6 Septembre 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question toute bête:
> 
> Pourquoi as tu changé la pile de ton G5 ?



Tout simplement car il fallait que je remette date et heure chaque fois que j'allumais le G5.
La boîte de dialogue est celle que l'invité a mentionné.
Néanmoins, je vous remercie  de vous êtes intéressés à mon "problème".

J'ai enfin découvert où était le +, pour ce faire, j'ai dû photographier le réceptacle de la pile, et l'agrandir et de cette façon, le signe était bien là, mais pour ainsi dire presque invisible.
Je confirme donc que le + se trouve vers l'avant du G5.

Tout fonctionne de façon parfaite pour l'instant. Encore merci à tous


----------

